# 1982 SmokerCraft 1650 Deluxe Angler - Rebuild Troller



## badbill (Aug 14, 2016)

Hello all,
I love rebuilding older boats and have been a fan on tinboats.net for a while looking at the different builds. I have been into kayak fishing over the past few years and decided a few weeks ago to go back to boats. Since I love the challenge and love to troll for various species I decided to look for a v-bottom to start my next trolling fishing machine.

My wish list:
Older 80's v-bottom 16-17 feet but max 18
something that will take a open cockpit design and did not have built in seats in it already
Engine must be running and in good condition since I wanted most of the budget to go into the rebuild not the engine
something stable and wide so that I can carry 3-4 and fish 2 comfortable

I looked all over Craigslist looking but I am very sceptical of boats on the website so I continued to look around. I found one a few days ago on Craigslist so I decided to go look at. I called the owner and much to my surprise it was a nice older man. 

I called and we met at his home. He showed me the boat and I was really surprised at the condition. It is a 1982 SmokerCraft that he purchased. It has a 1985 35HP Mercury engine that he ran in his driveway. It cranks first try and he had just had it fully serviced. Tilt and trim worked perfectly too.

My plans are to gut it and replace the decks. I want to make a lower deck in the front, a plate for new trolling motor, open the floor plan up so I can move around while trolling. 

I have a few questions for the experts:
- on the sides of the boat there are areas with Styrofoam that I would like to remove and build lower spaces like the new boats. do you think this will hurt anything if I make sure the flotation under the desk is all secure and in good condition?
- I think I'm going to move the livewell to the middle front deck to open up the cockpit. Does anyone see any issues with weight if I do this? I will post a sketch of my thoughts
- any suggestions on widening the gunwale rails so I can mount down riggers?

Stay tuned for the progress! and I will try to keep this a real-time posting as much as I can


----------



## badbill (Aug 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Aug 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Aug 18, 2016)

Well I started my project tonight by removing the front deck. I want to go back with a lower deck with the livewell moved to the middle of the front deck. In front of the livewell will be a battery box for 2 batteries for a 24v trolling motor in the future. 

I removed it all and found a stowaway "Black Widow" spider who did not see me before I saw him! 











Now to the console, floor and the rear deck removal to see what is underneath the floor to take care of 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Aug 21, 2016)

Removed the rear deck today and will replace it with one like the new boats have. Small deck but access under the sides for the battery and gas tank. Want a smaller deck to allow for more room in the cockpit for trolling











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Aug 21, 2016)

Goal now!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Aug 22, 2016)

Livewell and everything but the console and floor out. Now to start removing the floor and carpet 






Approximately where the livewell will go next 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Aug 27, 2016)

Carpet is up and only one spot found that is bad. The rest of the floor actually pretty nice. I think I will replace the rear 4 foot. The original floor is 2 layers with a sheet of aluminum in between. 
















The front deck seems that it will be 11 1/2 inches high. Unless I recess the two battery's I want to put in the front 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Aug 27, 2016)

I have a question for someone. I have a drain on the starboard side that was for the livewell that's about 1 1/2 inch. Is there a way to plug it? I want to move the livewell up front and put in a new one because it will not be easy to pipe to it where it is now 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Sep 3, 2016)

I work for a company who has a extrusion division. I was able to buy scrap for under my deck for scrap cost so my front deck is underway!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Sep 11, 2016)

Well I have the inside clean and primed now for paint. Going with white all over and gray carpet. White on the outside and a graphic. 









Removed the sticker graphic and sanded the sides for paint. What is the best way to fill holes in the aluminum where people have drilled? 









Removed the bad place in the floor and will cut a piece to replace since the rest of the floor looks great. 

How would you suggest patching?







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ictalurus (Sep 12, 2016)

Dude, I really like this boat and where it is headed! =D> =D> 

Some scrap aluminum and some 5200 should patch your livewell.


----------



## badbill (Sep 12, 2016)

Ictalurus said:


> Dude, I really like this boat and where it is headed! =D> =D>
> 
> Some scrap aluminum and some 5200 should patch your livewell.




Thanks! I was beginning to think no one was out there  

I have some holes on the side where things were attached from previous owner. I want to patch them before I paint. I got some more of the extrusion for trolling bars so I think you will like them when I get them in place.

Want to paint it in the next 2 weeks and start on the inside carpet and deck / storage. I think I'm going to take the console out and make a new one too with the extrusion and plywood / fiberglass.


----------



## badbill (Sep 18, 2016)

Off the trailer and almost sanded. Ready for paint! and some trailer repair 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Sep 19, 2016)

This is where heading with the paint - without the Lund stickers lol







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbw (Sep 21, 2016)

How did you get it off the trailer? Maybe I need a fork lift for mine!


----------



## badbill (Sep 23, 2016)

pbw said:


> How did you get it off the trailer? Maybe I need a fork lift for mine!



Made it as lite as a could and pulled it out in the yard. My neighbor and I attached the front to the wench and pulled it off about a foot in the back. Put the blocks and 2x4s under it to sit on. The front was lite so we put a strap under the front a lifted. When lifted we drove the trailer out from under it and put 2 blocks and a 2x4 under the front. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Sep 23, 2016)

Primer coat is on! Paint 1st coat tomorrow 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleH (Sep 23, 2016)

Looks great! Quite the ambitious project to be sure, but will be well worth it! Very similar layout to the 16' V-hull I rebuilt last season. 

_Kayak for sale_ ... LOL


----------



## badbill (Sep 23, 2016)

It is sold! [emoji4]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Sep 23, 2016)

Got the trailer pressure washed and a new coat of paint is going on!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Sep 24, 2016)

Bottom up to where the black will is painted 1st coat. Roll and tip method was the easiest to do!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Sep 25, 2016)

Final white paint done! Black stripe on next week and back on the trailer 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Sep 25, 2016)

Waiting on the paint to dry so I went ahead and mounted the Humminbird Helix 7 SI. I'm going to update the console with new front panels and sides but top will remain. It looks great! Ready to find some crappie, trout, striper and walleye






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleH (Sep 25, 2016)

badbill said:


> *Roll and tip method* was the easiest to do!


Agreed ... and as only as a guy from Boston can say it. - that looks AWESOME!


----------



## badbill (Sep 26, 2016)

Thanks Dale


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Sep 28, 2016)

Taped off for the black and will start on it tomorrow. Got my new decals off eBay and could not be happier! I asked the guy to cut my numbers as close as the same font as the vintage Smoker Craft decal 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Sep 30, 2016)

Well the 1st coat of Black is on.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Oct 1, 2016)

Well the painting is complete! Tape removed and I'm proud of her.





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Oct 2, 2016)

Back together again.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonny.barile (Oct 2, 2016)

Paint job is great!!!!


----------



## badbill (Oct 3, 2016)

sonny.barile said:


> Paint job is great!!!!



Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Oct 29, 2016)

Took out the old console and I'm building a new one with storage for 3700 Plano boxes. This will allow me to also to tie the deck and console together. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Oct 30, 2016)

Steering mount and part of the dash fabricated. Steering mounted. Switch plate for electrical to mount next to it







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc Arroyo (Nov 2, 2016)

Great looking build. Now I will be rethinking my plan to go without a console. After mine got stolen the plan was to go tiller steer.


----------



## badbill (Nov 19, 2016)

Doc Arroyo said:


> Great looking build. Now I will be rethinking my plan to go without a console. After mine got stolen the plan was to go tiller steer.



Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Nov 19, 2016)

Working on the boat this week. Got my custom trolling bars thought out. One on each side and one across the back to tie it all in. Here is the first with adjustable rod holders. They can slide anywhere on the bar. 






Can't forget the pliers!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Nov 19, 2016)

All the way around!
















All rod holders will slide and lock in any positions


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misunderstood (Nov 21, 2016)

Love where you're going with this and enjoying following the progress. Nice work =D>


----------



## badbill (Nov 24, 2016)

misunderstood said:


> Love where you're going with this and enjoying following the progress. Nice work =D>



Thanks! About to lay carpet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Nov 25, 2016)

Working on rewiring and mountIng transducer today. I also had to do a visual of the rod holders[emoji7]


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Dec 19, 2016)

Well I repacked the wheel bearings and the buddy's boy are the nasty 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Dec 20, 2016)

Well before the carpet goes in next week I decided to do all new plumbing for my live well system. 1 1/8 standpipe drain system and 3/4 fill from the pump. All from Flow Rite the absolute best for live well systems and accessories. All connections are quick connect with o-ring seals











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Dec 20, 2016)

Live well drain and pump in complete with strainer. Standpipe and power aerator all set for 6 1/2" depth water in live-well. Standpipe screws in so it will drain so easily. Plenty of space for a mess of crappie 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbeaux (Dec 20, 2016)

Really nice build! Can't wait to see the finished product. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## awcarlisle01 (Dec 21, 2016)

Curious why your using the slide framing for the console? Also what are you using attaching the framing together?


----------



## badbill (Dec 21, 2016)

I was not liking the original console since it was angled and really just a piece of bent sheet metal. I wanted to build a new one so I can make it a little larger and put some modern things in it. It will tie all together when I'm finished like the new ones. 

The extrusion has gussets for connecting and there are bolts that slide in and tighten up. The extrusion is used to make assembly lines so it is very sturdy when assembled. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Dec 22, 2016)

Laying the carpet next week and will be wiring all the circuits up. I ordered a 6 gang switch set for the console to clean every up thing and make it fully functional. Ordered from eBay for $35 and actually it is pretty nice. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Dec 23, 2016)

Cleaned and re-greased the shifter today. It had 3 dirt wasp nest in it 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Dec 23, 2016)

Worked on the rotten floor area today to get ready for carpet. Used 2" aluminum flat stock and rivets to "stitch" the seams. Going to cut new piece and treat it. Then stitch it and secure with 5200
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Dec 24, 2016)

Jimbeaux said:


> Really nice build! Can't wait to see the finished product.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Dec 27, 2016)

Well after a great Christmas I decided to visit my local Academy sports. I found a deal! So there will be new seats in the smoker craft. It was a BOGO












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Dec 31, 2016)

One issue with moving the livewell to the front was the original livewell drain was going out the side of the boat. This has to be patched obviously either by plugging or removing the thru hull fitting. Removing it would be a nightmare to patch so plugs it will be. I called a friend who is is machinist to help me with turning out a plug for the side and the livewell outlet itself. 5200 and it's permanent.


























And hole all Closed up 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Jan 2, 2017)

Started on some carpet today. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Jan 15, 2017)

Well I got a lot done this weekend because the fish are starting to turn on so I have a incentive plus it is 72 each day this weekend. Started with repairing the floor with new piece of plywood epoxied and painted. After drying I riveted in the piece and sealed it back with 5200. I think a bomb could go off under it and it would still be there






While it was drying I ran all new wires for all circuits and cleaned all that up. All connections are soldered. I hate going on boats and having electrical issues 






Today I cut the floor carpet and cut it to shape. Glued and it is all set. I rolled it out after glueing and the areas that look like ridges are really flat. It is the coloring of the carpet actually. 











One of the accessories will be a lot of light for night fishing. I can cut these babies on and the sun will shine! One on each side of the rear trolling bar. 










Seat bases in and the new seats look awesome!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Jan 16, 2017)

Set the deck starting point and attached the livewell and plumbing.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dearl (Jan 17, 2017)

It's coming together, looking good.


----------



## badbill (Jan 17, 2017)

dearl said:


> It's coming together, looking good.



Thanks. It's getting there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrdrh99 (Jan 17, 2017)

DaleH said:


> badbill said:
> 
> 
> > *Roll and tip method* was the easiest to do!
> ...


Dale.... Would that be ahhhsome?!?!


----------



## Jim (Jan 18, 2017)

Great job man wow! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Jan 19, 2017)

Now the Humminbird will now be available in the trolling position too!













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbeaux (Jan 21, 2017)

It's really coming along nicely. Impressive. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Jan 21, 2017)

Jimbeaux said:


> It's really coming along nicely. Impressive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Thank you. I have had fun with it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Jan 25, 2017)

Well the deck is in and ready for plywood to cover it. There is a split lid for the livewell and large access in the front. Batteries will be mounted in front hatch for 24v trolling motor.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Feb 11, 2017)

Being a electronics guy I love LED's







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Feb 11, 2017)

Dash wired and functional 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Feb 20, 2017)

Well the motor is all tuned up and running like a dream. Engine and gas area is complete.

Engine running: https://youtu.be/_enP4d9Ws7w







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Feb 26, 2017)

Welll the night fishing lights turned out great. I can flip these guys on and the entire inside of the boat is lit up. Good find on eBay.






Also I want to have rod storage as I go down the lake from spot to spot without the rods being in the floor. I came up with this idea and will have 8 across the back. A plywood carpet covered platform will be made next week and the tubes will go one inch onto the platform and will not extend into the battery and gas area. This will be awesome to keep everything out of the way while not fishing. Simple, cheap but highly effective 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Feb 26, 2017)

Now to cut these off to size

.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Mar 2, 2017)

King Starboard AS it is. I have been thinking about what decking I wanted to use and what would be the best money wise. Plywood was going to ultimately cost $75 a sheet after treatment and carpet and I would need 2 sheets. I have used starboard before and loved it so I called my local plastics supply house and ordered 1/2 inch in dolphin gray to match my theme. Never have to worry about water or UV damage with this. A sheet was $235 for a 55"x94" sheet. I had them cut it to size so all I have to do now is route my openings and put the radius in for the sides. I had enough left over to do my back shelf and my console.

Cut to size for my deck.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Mar 7, 2017)

One thing kayak fishing taught me was DIY. Rod holders to keep rods out of the boat when running. Clean and useful

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tman (Mar 9, 2017)

badbill,

I think your priorities are screwed up. I see cup holders that haven't been installed yet.... [-X 

the build is looking awesome =D>


----------



## badbill (Mar 9, 2017)

Tman said:


> badbill,
> 
> I think your priorities are screwed up. I see cup holders that haven't been installed yet.... [-X
> 
> the build is looking awesome =D>



Thanks Tman! O the contrary! [emoji23]








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Mar 18, 2017)

Making templates of the deck with manilla folders and now to transfer it to a piece of luan. Have to make sure all is right before I cut the starboard.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Mar 18, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Mar 30, 2017)

My kids for my birthday decided I need comfort! 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Apr 1, 2017)

Deck in and trimmed out 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derekdiruz (Apr 2, 2017)

Very precise work, great job.


----------



## badbill (Apr 2, 2017)

derekdiruz said:


> Very precise work, great job.



Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Apr 2, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Apr 9, 2017)

Well not completely done but I did take the project out for a spin today. No leaks or issues. It ran great and got to 28mph per gps. 
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Apr 18, 2017)

I added a trolling plate to my 2 stroke to slow me down trolling. I want to be able to troll with my big motor too. Just putting it in gear I was moving to slowest at 3.8 mph tops and now after the addition of the plate I can get to 1 mph constant. I trolled for 5 hours straight yesterday pulling cranks and it was awesome. The good thing is the 2 stroke never cut off or missed a lick. 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDobb (Apr 18, 2017)

Love that starboard for the decking. Wish I could have found some of that stuff local to me. I would have done that in a heartbeat over the plywood that I used. I do like the carpeted plywood I used, I just think that looks so clean. Great work.


----------



## badbill (Apr 18, 2017)

TDobb said:


> Love that starboard for the decking. Wish I could have found some of that stuff local to me. I would have done that in a heartbeat over the plywood that I used. I do like the carpeted plywood I used, I just think that looks so clean. Great work.



Thanks TDobb. I love the starboard. I have a plastic dealer local and they carry it. It is well worth the money over plywood and all the carpet. You have to plan everything out when you decide to use it because it will hurt your feelings if you cut it wrong! [emoji23] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (Apr 29, 2017)

Started working on the front to finish up the boat for good. I want typical front with a panel so I can mount a few things in, have power outlets and will support a 24v trolling motors torque. I cut out a 3/4 inch piece for the top and will cut a piece I can easily remove if I need to access the power connections. I will tie it back to the deck for ultimate strength with my extrusion. Sealing is next and carpet 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JigglyJohnson (May 3, 2017)

Pocket post. Boat looks great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (May 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (May 20, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire1386 (May 21, 2017)

Very nice job. I like the addition of the rails where you can move your accessories to unlimited positions. I will be stealing that idea when I redo mine......


----------



## Target (May 21, 2017)

Where did you get those black hanging bags?


----------



## Mainline9 (May 21, 2017)

Bill - Really like the way those extrusions allow you to position red holders and tools. Photos from November appear to show top of extrusions higher than gunnels but latest photos don't seem to show this. Did you reduce the height of your risers since November or am I seeing things?
Two other questions. How many feet, all told, of extrusions did your build use? Do you envision keeping herring in the live well and are you working on a rounded corner insert for this?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (May 21, 2017)

Target said:


> Where did you get those black hanging bags?



The bags are tacklewebs. Google search them, I love them. About to add 2 larger ones on the sides


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (May 21, 2017)

Mainline9 said:


> Bill - Really like the way those extrusions allow you to position red holders and tools. Photos from November appear to show top of extrusions higher than gunnels but latest photos don't seem to show this. Did you reduce the height of your risers since November or am I seeing things?
> Two other questions. How many feet, all told, of extrusions did your build use? Do you envision keeping herring in the live well and are you working on a rounded corner insert for this?
> 
> The extrusion ended up about 1 inch higher than the gunnels. I wanted them to clear the gunnels and allow me to access them easy. I'm 6'4" lol.
> ...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (May 21, 2017)

Had a catfish yesterday hit a crankbait @ 2mph that was pretty fun. Caught 10 bass a perch and the cat







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (May 21, 2017)

adding Scotty downriggers this week so stay tuned! Trolling for trout on the summer plan 

https://scotty.com/product/no-1050-depthmaster-23/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (May 21, 2017)

Fire1386 said:


> Very nice job. I like the addition of the rails where you can move your accessories to unlimited positions. I will be stealing that idea when I redo mine......



Thank you!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## badbill (May 23, 2017)

Scotty downriggers came in and the mounts are built and in place. Used the same extrusion and used the starboard scrap as bases. They came out great if I say so myself. Out of the main area, fully mobile on the rails. If I don't like where they are mounted now after a fishing trip it's simply loosen 2 nuts and 3 hex bolts and slide to new position 











Attached board to rail






Downriggers mounted and ready for action 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

